# The astounding new AS-EQ1 SubEQ goes on sale!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*SVS AS-EQ1 SubEQ: World's most advanced bass room correction technology, made affordable. * 










MSRP $799 (Limited time pre-order price: $699 ​
Get the full details of the remarkable new machine!


----------

